# Fugue for Violin, Cello and Piano No. 3



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you the piece I wrote recently. It's the last fugue of a 3-part cycle of fugues for this trio.

The first fugue was composed pretty much in Bach's style, the second one can be found HERE, and here is the third one 






My goal was to experiment with the principles of fugue writing and stretch them in each fugue further and further.

Thanks in advance for listening and any feedback! 

Lukas


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Lukas,

I found this to be very enjoyable indeed. I grasped the concept in the cleverly disguised fugal elements that made the work seem like theme and accompaniment a lot of the time - quite neat. I also liked the Engish feel to it.
I too have spent the year writing preludes and fugues that take the form beyond the common practice and was particularly interested to hear anothers take on this.. I think it is very successful.

Mike


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Really interesting and enjoyable piece.


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Mike,

thanks a lot for taking time to listen to it and giving me a feedback!

I checked some of your compositions on your site and there is no doubt about your mature composing skills. Regarding your fugues, I have to say that on first listening, they are a little harder to "digest", because of the 'not very pleasing 'harmonic language used and everlasting fast rhythm. Of course it might be very subjective, but when I'm listening to similar music, it feels like my inner self tries to defend the whole time. I think some occasional harmonic clarity and rhythmic contrast would be good at some places. BTW: Did you try to quote Shostakovich's DSCH motif in your Fugue on B? 

On the other hand, I just listened to your whole *Sonata for Violin and Piano* and I'm truly amazed! All the things I lacked in your fugues are present here. Lot of contrast and brilliant ideas everywhere. I even had to write down some notes about the passages I loved the most, so here they are 

*I* - Bars 212-222 (especially 220 - such a beautiful harmony!
*III* - same thing at the beginning of a movement - love the harmony and how it rhythmically communicate with the violin part. From bar 86 - great idea to put that harmonic sequence from the beginning to violin!

As you can see, I'm obviously a fan of more Copland-ish harmony than some dissonant avant-garde storm, but if it's cleverly combined, it's all good 

I will certainly listen to your other pieces as well and would be grateful if you checked my other compositions mentioned in my signature 

Thanks and take care!

Lukas


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

nikola said:


> Really interesting and enjoyable piece.


Thanks a lot Nikola, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Lukas K said:


> On the other hand, I just listened to your whole *Sonata for Violin and Piano* and I'm truly amazed!


I too listened to his Violin Sonata yesterday. He's a professional composer, through & through.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Lukas,

First off thank you for your kind words, but I do not want to derail your thread and will definitely listen to more of your work and write back here. (DSCH was accidental, but I am a huge fan of his)

@Vasks,

Thank you for listening, I am flattered you took the time and hope you got something out of it.

I'll get back to you Lukas when I've had a chance to listen some more.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Lukas,

I got to check out some more of your work. I listened to the preludes, the vocal piece and the 4tet. I think you are well on the way to becoming an excellent composer and can't really say anymore than that. You just need the time now to fully develop your potential which is what we all need but rest assured, you have acquired a decent amount of skill already which will put you in good stead as you continue to probe all aspects of composition. Experience and getting to know yourself are the goals now as far as I can tell.


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Mike,

thanks a lot for listening to my pieces and your encouraging words!

Hopefully I'll manage to divide my time between film/tv music and concert works composing. You are a bright example that it's possible to succeed in both worlds 

All the best!


----------

